# ETEK/Manta



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Photos !
Sounds like rotor is sliding on the stator but you should be able to see marks on either.


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep, I realise now photos would have been good.

I'll take this apart again and take some photos.

Appreciate the reply.

Chris


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

I dissassembled this again and there are signs that the rotor had been sliding on the stator. A slight polished ring could be seen in the magnets but nothing as serious as a groove.

My initial thoughts on this where: the bolts that fix the stator to the outer motor casings run through rather flimsy washers that appear to have distorted which may have reduced the air gap causing the stator/rotor to touch. The washers are needed because the slotted holes in the casings are bigger than the 10mm bolt head. Of course I am probably completely wrong about this theory.

I reassembled the motor with more substancial washers which appeared to help the situation, i.e. I could turn the motor shaft by hand again.

A short test ride revealed a slight lack of performance in the motor compared to what it use to be like. Manually manouvering the bike was as easy as it was in the past. 

An hour later when everthing had cooled down the bike was near impossible to push again. I'm assuming that the rotor is sliding on the stator again. Is it possible that the rotor itself is distorting causing the rotor/stator to touch?

The motor has got hot but never hot enough not to be able to touch it.

The question is: Is the Manta/Etek totally not suitable for this application? Would I have the same potential problems with an AGNI motor?

Am I wasting my time with a DC motor? 

I'm in too deep to completely scrap the project.


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

chris1968 said:


> The question is: Is the Manta/Etek totally not suitable for this application? Would I have the same potential problems with an AGNI motor?
> 
> Am I wasting my time with a DC motor?
> 
> I'm in too deep to completely scrap the project.


Which Manta do you have... the tiny one that looks exactly like the old ETEK with the smaller diameter back plate? or the larger "8000w" Manta II that looks like the other Motenergy motors?

I'm pushing a 1000 pound vehicle with a ME1003 at 74v, which is marginally larger and more robust than the Manta II. I think the smaller Manta on 48v would be lackluster for anything heavier than a heavy duty bicycle or ultra lightweight motorcycle. That's just my guess though.


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

I bit the bullet and purchased the Agni 95.

I've just got to modify the motor mounting plate now to get it to fit.

I'll update when completed.


----------

